# Free reverse phone number lookup.



## popscott

What am I missing. If I get a phone call from strange number... 
folks say to Google it... All I get is a bunch of ad links wanting money to find out who it is. Is there truly a free site available.


----------



## backwoodsman7

Not any more. It used to be that all listed phone directory information was freely available online from Google and others, but several years ago a regulation was changed to prevent that. Now, all you can do is Google it and see if anything turns up.


----------



## ticndig

sure you can do a number search , a name search , an address search , where they live search who used to live there search , a who they know search and more here https://www.truepeoplesearch.com/


----------



## GTX63

All I get is "unknown error" regardless of the phone number.


----------



## ticndig

I'd like to add that a lot of calls I've been getting are scammers using a spoofed number 
a spoofed number is a number belonging to someone other than the caller, used in an attempt to trick you into answering . just let your voicemail or answering machine do its job and don't pick up . If there's something you need to know the will leave a message .


----------



## ticndig

GTX63 said:


> All I get is "unknown error" regardless of the phone number.


 were you talking to me ? I just tried the link and it works fine . let me know and I'll help you


----------



## backwoodsman7

ticndig said:


> sure you can do a number search , a name search , an address search , where they live search who used to live there search , a who they know search and more here https://www.truepeoplesearch.com/


I looked up a dozen or so numbers and people there. All the info it gave me is at least several years old, like from before that regulation change I mentioned was made. So if you're looking for someone who hasn't moved or changed numbers in 10 years or so, you can probably find them.

That said, it's probably the best available at present.


----------



## GTX63

ticndig said:


> were you talking to me ? I just tried the link and it works fine . let me know and I'll help you


I get the same results usually as the OP.
I went to the site and input a phone number and got the error message. Tried another number and got an error message.
Removed the "1" from the beginning of the number and used no spacing and still got an error.


----------



## GTX63

Nevermind, I figured it out. From the homepage you have to click on the "phone" icon at the bottom of the page. Then you get to input phone numbers specifically.

Derp


----------



## Gary in ohio

Never understood why people are so obsessed with knowing who called. It was either someone you want to talk to or someone you didn't want to talk to. Most "scam" calls are not even coming from the number that shows up on your phone. SO even if you look it up or call the number back you still dont have the answer to who's called. Most of the onsite lookups have minimal info, maybe the carrier, what city the number is from, but not where someone actually is. My cell number on a number of sites shows me from a state I have never been in and a carrier I haven't used in 5 years. If you dont know the number send it to voice mail and 90% of the time they (or for robo calls) will just hang up.


----------



## CajunSunshine

popscott said:


> What am I missing. If I get a phone call from strange number...
> folks say to Google it... All I get is a bunch of ad links wanting money to find out who it is. Is there truly a free site available.


www.whitepages.com is truly legit and safe to use. Used it for years. You can use it to find reverse phone numbers AND addresses.


----------



## backwoodsman7

CajunSunshine said:


> www.whitepages.com is truly legit and safe to use. Used it for years. You can use it to find reverse phone numbers AND addresses.


Whitepages.com used to be good, but now it has the same very outdated info as the other site above, for the same reason.


----------



## CajunSunshine

Thanks for the heads up. 

I guess now the only thing good that can be said for it is that is not a scam or loaded with malware or something...

Hope they can get on the ball and get back to their former glory, tho.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> CajunSunshine said: ↑
> www.whitepages.com is truly legit and safe to use.


I looked up my own phone number and found out it belongs to somebody else, although it did give the correct address.


----------



## wkndwrnch

ticndig said:


> sure you can do a number search , a name search , an address search , where they live search who used to live there search , a who they know search and more here https://www.truepeoplesearch.com/


Interesting, I tried using my phone number and my wife's on the link,both our numbers came up with different people than us?Maybe the site has not updated information?I am happy someone else is getting our spam calls!


----------



## popscott

ticndig said:


> I'd like to add that a lot of calls I've been getting are scammers using a spoofed number
> a spoofed number is a number belonging to someone other than the caller, used in an attempt to trick you into answering . just let your voicemail or answering machine do its job and don't pick up . If there's something you need to know the will leave a message .


Yea... this one number I keep getting.. tried TPS and it says the guy died in 2009... So I would think it is a spam number.. unless he is trying to contact me from the grave.



Gary in ohio said:


> Never understood why people are so obsessed with knowing who called. It was either someone you want to talk to or someone you didn't want to talk to.


Can't argue with that.. But there are instances where the unknown number may actually be someone I'd want to talk to.. I cannot say I'm "obsessed", but I would feel pretty stupid if the Virginia lottery was trying to get a hold of me to find out where to drop off my 330 million.


----------



## Gary in ohio

popscott said:


> Can't argue with that.. But there are instances where the unknown number may actually be someone I'd want to talk to.. I cannot say I'm "obsessed", but I would feel pretty stupid if the Virginia lottery was trying to get a hold of me to find out where to drop off my 330 million.


If its important they will leave a message. About 75% of all calls I get are from automatic robo callers with take numbers. If I really won as as many Caribbean vacations as they robo callers say won I could retire on just the free vacations. Most of the calls com from the same exchange as my phone number so I know those are fake. Ignore them and list to the VM if you dont know the number


----------



## ticndig

before robocall this always reduced the repeat offenders 





now it's just funny


----------



## ticndig

I sell on C.L as a retirement supplement , in doing so I have to answer the phone to make a sale . I pick up say hello twice and hang up if no ones there . 
caller I.D now often says spam caller so no need to pick up .
you know the phone company could stop this mess if they wanted to .
they know the number is bad yet allow it to go through .


----------



## Saxsona

I understand you, I've been in similar situations, and it's annoying. But sometimes it can get even worse, you can be scammed by people who call from unknown numbers, and that's very sad. In cases like that I always use this website sccatl.org, you can try it, I found it on Google. In case someone knows other websites that work, please share with us. I will be very grateful. Hope my message will be useful for you my friend, and be careful next time with calls from unknown numbers.


----------



## RobinSm89

Saxsona said:


> I understand you, I've been in similar situations, and it's annoying. But sometimes it can get even worse, you can be scammed by people who call from unknown numbers, and that's very sad. In cases like that I always use this website sccatl.org, you can try it, I found it on Google. In case someone knows other websites that work, please share with us. I will be very grateful. Hope my message will be useful for you my friend, and be careful next time with calls from unknown numbers.


I do not answer unknown phone numbers at all, unless I know in advance that they will call me from delivery. And besides, it is not immediately possible to check the number, because for this you need to enter it, and by that time they will probably have already stopped calling


----------



## Gary in ohio

Even if you check a number its most liley not going to be the number that actaully is calling. CallerId spoofing/faking from scammer is pretty common. If I dont see a number/name I reconize I let it go to voice mail. I do have on my cell phone an intercepter that will answer read off a message and ask them to enter there name and what they are calling about. I can see that on my screen and chose to answer or drop the call.


----------



## Jessie Buchman

Reverse phone lookup is a service that allows anyone to trace a mobile or landline number or display information about the owner of the number. This includes name, address, and other contact details.


----------



## Danaus29

Jessie Buchman said:


> Reverse phone lookup is a service that allows anyone to trace a mobile or landline number or display information about the owner of the number. This includes name, address, and other contact details.


For a price. It costs a lot of money to find out who is calling you.


----------



## Gary in ohio

Reverse lookups are seldom useful as the number that says is calling you most of the time is not the one calling you. Its pretty easy to make your caller ID say anything you wat.


----------



## Danaus29

Gary in ohio said:


> Reverse lookups are seldom useful as the number that says is calling you most of the time is not the one calling you. Its pretty easy to make your caller ID say anything you wat.


That is true. Most of the calls I get are from numbers "not in service".


----------



## Pony

CajunSunshine said:


> www.whitepages.com is truly legit and safe to use. Used it for years. You can use it to find reverse phone numbers AND addresses.


It doesn't work as it used to.

You have to give them your credit card number.


----------

